# Win 10



## Old Holborn (Jun 1, 2015)

Should I reserve my free copy?


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 1, 2015)

?It's going to be a free download, be prepared for hours of download.
Feeling brave are we?


----------



## Old Holborn (Jun 1, 2015)

According to what I've read it's the last full release of Window's, there will only be updates after the release.


----------



## robert@fm (Jun 1, 2015)

Given that my laptop used to run Windows 8, but is now running Windows 7, whit I would really like is a way to remove that unwanted "Get Windows 10" icon from my system tray.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 1, 2015)

I have Windows 7 and i have reserved myself a copy of the free window's 10. All i can say is it can't be worse than 8....surely lol 

I got my mum a new laptop just after my dad died to keep her amused as her pc also died, working with windows 8 was a royal pain in my ass!


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 1, 2015)

can't say I noticed it until this thread.  Looks like you can't get rid of it.  Looks like you should reserve it (not you Alan you can't afford the 3Gb download), you can always cancel later.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2015)

Vicsetter said:


> can't say I noticed it until this thread.  Looks like you can't get rid of it.  Looks like you should reserve it (not you Alan you can't afford the 3Gb download), you can always cancel later.



3Gb!  Blooming bloatware!


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 1, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> Given that my laptop used to run Windows 8, but is now running Windows 7, whit I would really like is a way to remove that unwanted "Get Windows 10" icon from my system tray.



It looks like the icon is an additional feature of Windows Update and you should be able to uninstall  KB3035583 (from Programs and Features/Installed updates from the Control Panel)


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm still running XP on the only PC I own...I imagine it will be considered pre Jurassic quite soon.  I'll stick with my ridiculously expensive but much less irritating Apple collection


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 1, 2015)

Vicsetter said:


> It looks like the icon is an additional feature of Windows Update and you should be able to uninstall  KB3035583 (from Programs and Features/Installed updates from the Control Panel)



OR simply, right click on taskbar and select Properties.  On the first tab select Customize and select the Windows 10 Notification icon and change it to hide, or show notifications only


----------



## Mark T (Jun 1, 2015)

The problem with running an oldish (not really old) operating system is that you are at higher risk of nasty viruses and bugs once they stop supporting security updates (most Windows vulnerabilities seem to impact multiple versions, there is still WinXP in Win8 and correspondingly Win8 code in WinXP).

Safe computer usage practises only take you so far and unless all external interactions are going to be through a sandboxed environment you will be at risk.

That said, if you go for a really prehistoric OS, like DOS, I'm sure there are not that many viruses still floating about 

If you don't like Windows (and don't fancy spending an arm and a leg on Apple) then you could always pick up one of the many flavours of Linux.


----------



## robert@fm (Jun 2, 2015)

What you will lose by upgrading to Windows 10

Probably your mind, if my Win8/8.1 experience is anything to judge by. I hope that one "feature" removed is the stupid, pointless and unenforceable one introduced in Win8.1, whereby all computers in a workgroup have to have perfectly-synchronised system clocks. This is supposed to stop unauthorised computers joining the network (strange, I thought that was what the network password was supposed to do), but what it actually does is to stop any computer joining.

And mind-bogglingly, Win10 "adds" ability to run multiple instances of one app. Do what?  I have been running multiple instances of apps since Win95; indeed, just two days ago I accidentally launched a second instance of Paint Shop Pro 4, since I had forgotten that I already had one running.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 2, 2015)

The verge link doesn't seem to work. it should be: http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/1/8696949/windows-10-feature-loss

I don't think you meant workgroup  did you Robert?, I think you meant Homegroup, a feature I have avoided as being unnecessary.
Yes, I didn't understand the multiple instances as you can certainly open up many instances of Calculator already (though why you would want several I don't know).


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 3, 2015)

BTW I would suggest that no-one actually upgrades for at least a month or two (you have a year) after release just to see what problems people are having.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 3, 2015)

Vicsetter said:


> BTW I would suggest that no-one actually upgrades for at least a month or two (you have a year) after release just to see what problems people are having.


IMO, this is excellent advice


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 18, 2015)

For anyone thinking about the Win10 upgrade you can read more about it from an unbiased source here:
http://windowssecrets.com/top-story/what-you-should-know-about-the-win10-launch/


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 22, 2015)

Just a reminder that Windows 10 is due for release in 1 weeks time (july 29th), should you decide to upgrade.  But not everyone will get it on the 29th, if you asked for the upgrade you will be notified when it is available.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 22, 2015)

*Windows 10*

Some things to consider when upgrading to Windows 10:

Windows Media Center will be removed and will not be available,

Watching DVDs requires separate playback software (Microsoft are not saying what you can use,

Windows 7 desktop gadgets will be removed,

Solitaire, Minesweeper, and Hearts Games that come pre-installed on Windows 7 will be removed but Miesweeper and Solitaire are available as downloads.


It still seems advisable to wait, wait, wait before upgrading.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm waiting at least a year!  Given that Vista was superceded by W7 and W8 quickly gave way to 8.1, then I certainly don't inted to rush in until it is stable. 

I remember my first PC, when MS brought out DOS 6.2 to upgrade DOS 6.0 - I dutifully backed up my data, installed the upgrade, then went to restore my back up....IT DIDN'T WORK!!!!!  I had to reinstall the backup/restore from DOS 6.0! Never trusted them since...


----------



## khskel (Jul 22, 2015)

I will be going for it but will have a full clone of my current 8.1 installation which I will restore if I need to.
I am a system/software tester by trade hence my willingness to try new stuff.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm going to wait too. I've seen too many Micros**t disasters in the past to trust them right out of the gate. Anyone remember Windoze ME?.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> I'm going to wait too. I've seen too many Micros**t disasters in the past to trust them right out of the gate. Anyone remember Windoze ME?.



Yes, I had that briefly.


----------



## David H (Jul 22, 2015)

Have Win 8.1 on the laptop XP on the PC (in storage) ( why didn't they just improve XP)

I'll wait and see.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 22, 2015)

My pump software only works on Win 7 I think.  But we are quite happy with Win 7.  I do know we both have about a million Micrs**t progs in the progs folder and neither of us has a clue about which are actually necessary for the other progs we have - whether it's for the printer or the scanner or the camera or the pump software or the this or the that - frankly!

But anyway we'll carry on carrying on, as long as we can - all the hardware is behind the times by now but sorry software companies - we don't have money to burn unnecessarily despite your spending loadsamoney on advertising your products so religiously!

Hilarious if we ask the so called Experts in PC World or wherever, where we may have only gone to look at gas cookers anyway LOL - so explain WHY, in simple language, exactly, do we NEED this, then?


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 23, 2015)

trophywench said:


> My pump software only works on Win 7 I think.  But we are quite happy with Win 7.  I do know we both have about a million Micrs**t progs in the progs folder and neither of us has a clue about which are actually necessary for the other progs we have - whether it's for the printer or the scanner or the camera or the pump software or the this or the that - frankly!
> 
> But anyway we'll carry on carrying on, as long as we can - all the hardware is behind the times by now but sorry software companies - we don't have money to burn unnecessarily despite your spending loadsamoney on advertising your products so religiously!
> 
> Hilarious if we ask the so called Experts in PC World or wherever, where we may have only gone to look at gas cookers anyway LOL - so explain WHY, in simple language, exactly, do we NEED this, then?


Because in a years time you will have to pay £100 for it and if you don't have it support will eventually end and you will be vulnerable to virus's etc or dead (in which case you wont need it).


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2015)

Actually, I'm due for a new laptop (current one 6 years old) - do you think W10 will come pre-installed from now, instead of W8.1?


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 23, 2015)

Not right away, retailers will keep selling 8.1 for a while, till they shift all the stock.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 23, 2015)

If you are Win 7, it might not be worth upgrading if you are near the minimum system specs.

Apparently the minimum system specs reflect the minimum at which it might be tolerable.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 29, 2015)

Has anyone made the leap?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2015)

*Windows 7 holdouts: Why diehard users refuse to move to Windows 10*

Rejoice, Windows fans. Windows 10 is finally here and it’s chock full of fancy new features like Cortana, Task View, windowed modern UI apps, and the return of the Start menu. But despite the excitement—and the free upgrade for Windows 7 and 8.1 users—not everyone is willing to make the jump to Microsoft’s latest and greatest operating system.

Last week, we asked for input from anyone who was planning to pass on the Windows 10 upgrade. After culling through a ton of email, website and Facebook comments, as well as an active thread on Sevenforums.com, we talked to many Windows 7 and 8.1 users who won’t be joining the Windows 10 party.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2952...ehard-users-refuse-to-move-to-windows-10.html


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 29, 2015)

Well i have downloaded it and so far i quite like it. I have upgraded from Windows 7, which i love. Couldn't stand 8 and hated working on mum's laptop as that is what she has. I admit there was some features i liked from it but hated it.

Windows 10 seems to be the best of both worlds. The jury is still out yet, but i do quite like it at the moment. We shall see if this lasts


----------



## pav (Jul 30, 2015)

Downloaded it earlier, looks far better than crappy win 8 / 8.1. Also downloaded the ISO images, prob going to do a clean install later on when I can find all the old software instal discs been moving and put them somewhere safe.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 30, 2015)

I gave up after about 18 hours and it not completed. Gone back to windows 7.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 30, 2015)

One of my colleagues was downloading it today, he tell's me he will report back tomorrow.

I've noticed my computer is telling me that I can download and install it too now.  Not yet I think!

Anyone who does install it - apparently the Edge browser is a tad unstable.  Best stick to an alternative if you can.


----------



## Donald (Jul 30, 2015)

has anyone else see this how true is it

http://email.v3resources.co.uk/c/1lRGEqbDRmFS06uy74w0MupIWKb


----------



## Highlander (Jul 30, 2015)

Well unless you have a fairly up-to-date PC or laptop with a fast processor and at least 8GB ram don't bother to reserve a copy or even consider upgrading.  Each new version of Windows needs more and more disk space and memory, so with less than 8gb ram your machine is likely to run slower than it does now.

In my own personal opinion anyway.  Beware Microsoft upgrades!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2015)

Donald said:


> has anyone else see this how true is it
> 
> http://email.v3resources.co.uk/c/1lRGEqbDRmFS06uy74w0MupIWKb



That would put me right off straight away, I would never believe Microsoft when they say it's not a security risk - hackers will have a field day, I'm sure


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 1, 2015)

Downloaded onto USB stick and installed on my ancient laptop. Only 1 problem - it installed a Microsoft default video driver so I had a rubbish display, however the driver finder successfully found the Nvidea and installed that.  
Seems to be working ok and for all those doubters, it's core 2 duo processor with 3GB memory.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 3, 2015)

Well used the same USB stick to upgrade my main PC and it completed in just over an hour.  All working fine (touch wood).
Two things I have noticed: 1.  A lot of the stuff on the internet is based on pre-release (Beta) versions and doesn't apply to the production release (for instance I couldn't find any 'Manage Wifi' for that scare story about sharing Wifi with contacts.
2. I can't see how you can change the window title bar and outline, other than through someone's  pre-designed theme.  And again the Internet shows you a way to do it, but its not in the production release.

P.S. my son tried to upgrade by using the on-line download and it failed and reverted back to Windows 8, so I think the download to USB is the way to do it.


----------



## Mark T (Aug 4, 2015)

Might want to have a read of this: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/08/03/windows_10_privacy_defaults/


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 4, 2015)

Sigh. The sneaky little b*****s.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't think its unreasonable, at least you can turn it off, Google doesn't give you a choice, ever look something up on Amazon and then find you are bombarded with ads for it whenever you surf the net? (p.s. I know they sell them but don't browse the sex toys on Amazon, the ads can pop up when you are not expecting it)

P.S. I have been finding that the Firefox browser is struggling with performance (but it could be all the add-ons I have).  The new EDGE  browser seems OK but a bit basic and doesn't seem to support any form of add-on.  IE 
11 works fine.

Everything else I have tried works well and startup/closedown are faster than before, some programs seem to load faster as well.


----------

